# My 2 New Tiels!



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Today I went to the breeder to get my cockatiel. Came home with two. What was I meant to do when I was chosen by two? Valentino (Vally) is the outgoing, loud, adventurous, laidback one, and Russel (Rusty) is nervous, quiet, sensible, sweet but a bit grouchy sometimes! Mainly because he's still nervous I think, just a bit more scared than Val. The breeder was really surprised when he was one of the two who immediately flew over to me, apparently he's pretty scared even of her. I love them both, they're awesome! They're brothers, 10-12 months old and very attached.

Sorry none of these photos are very good, took them all in a few minutes and my camera isn't great. But HAD to give you an idea of my what my birds are like!

Also, Rusty is a boy isn't he? Pretty sure he is, but Vally seems to be, uh, courting him, and he does have the quieter etc. personality more typical of a female. Thanks.

Vally:













































Rusty:




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
































































Love this one:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

3rd time i had to check lol yea both look male


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

3rd time? :/ Okay, thank you!


----------



## Missyjre (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome congrats on your new babies too! They're both gorgeous. I love Valentinos name!


----------



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't help you on the sexes, but they are both super cute. I really like the picture where they are cuddling together. Congratulations!


----------



## D&J - SA (Sep 27, 2010)

very nice looking birds, they do look like cocks to me. Congrats


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only confused me seeing them both snuggled together which seeing tiels like that i go awwww which they look very cute by the way


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's possible that Rusty is female. Really bright cheek patches on a lutino are considered to be a more "male" trait but females can have them. Mims has a brighter cheek spot than three of the four males in my house, and she's definitely female!


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

You have a pretty pair! I too love their names


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Your tiels are beautiful


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  Hm, okay. Rusty's quieter, never hear him make a sound, while Valentino is often calling and whistling, and Vally really seems to be courting him, so I don't know. I wonder!

I'll share more pictures soon, and I'll have two younger (but not hand reared) 'tiels soon too!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I used to always say lucky is the quiet one but i can hear her more now, iv had cookie for a while now and he is quiet but i bet next month will change lol
Budgies are the loudest in my house


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Hehe. I have 13 budgies too, even though most of them are kept in an outdoor aviary they too always cause more noise than the 'tiels.


----------

